# Bad Santa.....bad, bad Santa....



## jujube (Dec 13, 2014)

View attachment 11739


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2014)

Must be one of his screwed up helpers.  The REAL Santa would NEVER expose his shortcomings like that.


----------

